# HD Mode Problem



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

I had never had this problem until L215:
System is stuck in 1080i mode (SD/HD button does not work), go to display settings and tell it I am a 480p or 480i mode display. When it returns to showing programming in the selected mode, it shows only about 1/4 of the image, except when you put up a menu, then you can see the full screen transparently behind the menu. 

Is this a known issue, and what is the common term for this problem?

Is there a way to fix this WITHOUT rebooting?

Regards,
WW


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

If the SD/HD button does not work it is time for a reboot. That will probably fix the 1/4 image problem, too. It is likely your pause, skip, alternate channel, and other buttons are not working then, too.

Power off+on will usually cure the dark overlay that comes with rapid button pushing when viewing info or other. It MAY cure your 1/4 image but you will lose your buffers.
-Ken


----------



## Flasshe (Aug 17, 2004)

I've also encountered the L215 1/4 image in HD mode when the stuck aspect ratio bug occurs. The only thing I've found that fixes it is a reboot, which of course you can't do if you're currently recording something you don't want to lose. Very annoying. Never happened to me under L214.

It's interesting to note that when doing something (switching from SD to HD, I think), the 1/4 image appears briefly and then goes to normal full screen. But if the stuck aspect ratio bug is active (and you switch modes using the menu instead of the non-working SD/HD button), then it stays at 1/4.


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

Try going to the point dish screen, then run check switch. That works for me when I can't stop a recording. Might reset things for your problem.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

The Stuck aspect ratio is a know problem. Funny thing was I used to get it all the time, now I don't.


----------



## Flasshe (Aug 17, 2004)

Allen, the stuck aspect ratio bug is known, but this business with the image in HD mode taking up only a quarter (or less) in the upper left corner of the screen while this bug is in effect is new to L215. Or at least it is to me. I used to still be able to watch stuff full screen even if I couldn't change modes etc. Now I can't (and I assume WW can't as well).


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I have seen (and reported to dish) the screen resolution get stuck as you describe. I also know that when this happens the aspect ratio will not change either. The problem is I cannot re-produce it on demand. It just starts happening. I have also see it get stuck in 1920x1080 resolution and when you change it to 720p or 480pi it zooms in on the upper left corner of the picture. I looks like a video driver problem to me, but that is just my guess and I also think it is releated to the aspect ratio problem.


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

I've got it also my 921 is about to go out a window. I feel bad having ever sold this to a customer, and just wish that someone at dish would take responsibality for the problems this receiver has. They seem to be in capable of fixing it, every s/w release breaks more then it fixes. If I were a paying customer (I have a dealer show room) I'd cancel my account and take my business elsewhere. As is I'm so frusterated I've had cable come out and put a hd dvr in my house it was FREE and it actually records what you tell it to!


----------



## GaryK (Jul 9, 2002)

My 921 was stuck in SD mode. I was recording the British open. I did a reboot and lost 5 hours of recording. I will try again tomorrow. I hope I get to see the finals.
Maybe I should purchase a VCR, I think they work.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

If you reboot any computer while it has an active file write in progress that file will usually be lost. Same is true with the 921. This is why I have a UPS on my computer and my 921/942. Next time, stop any active recordings before rebooting.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Allen Noland said:


> Next time, stop any active recordings before rebooting.


Yes, do so, if and when you can -- It's been my unfortunate experience that sometimes you can't - the lockup is too complete.


----------



## GaryK (Jul 9, 2002)

Allen Noland said:


> If you reboot any computer while it has an active file write in progress that file will usually be lost. Same is true with the 921. This is why I have a UPS on my computer and my 921/942. Next time, stop any active recordings before rebooting.


I tried all of that, but it was not responding to any command.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

GaryK said:


> I tried all of that, but it was not responding to any command.


Because of similar experience, I've learned to just wait and hope that the recording event completes (on time, normally) before forcing the reboot. However there have been occasions that the lockup was so complete that even the record operation just continues on and on without ending. When that happens (and if you're lucky enough to catch it), you just have to bite the bullet, pull the plug, and hope for the best&#8230; :sure:


----------



## ckgrick (Oct 25, 2004)

I've had the stuck aspect problem once before L215 where all channels are stuck in stretch mode. Yesterday was a new one though, I sat down with my popcorn to watch "The Day After" recorded off one of the HBOHD channels. The whole movie was recorded in 4x3 mode. The opening HBO intro which is still in 4x3 format normally was in something like 4x2 mode. So instead of everyone looking wide and fat when you stretch 4x3 picture, everyone was tall and skinny. Checking the other HD channels and they were all messed up the same. Had to reboot to fix. Very irritating.


----------

